# how to configure the bsnl broadband internet



## Dr.tweaker (Aug 30, 2008)

hi,i have bsnl broadband in my home.the service personnel from bsnl came to my place to configure it and configured it.now i need to format my computer.after formatting i will have to set up the connection manually again.can any one help me out by giving a simle step by step guide on how to configure it giving the ip addresses required.i am from kolkata


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 30, 2008)

Dr.tweaker said:


> hi,i have bsnl broadband in my home.the service personnel from bsnl came to my place to configure it and configured it.now i need to format my computer.after formatting i will have to set up the connection manually again.can any one help me out by giving a simle step by step guide on how to configure it giving the ip addresses required.i am from kolkata


 
You do not need to configure the router manually after you format and reconfigure your PC. After installing OS in your PC, u will just have to plug in the LAN cable to both CPU and router and it''s done. Keep in mind that u need to have DHCP enabled to auto configure the router.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 30, 2008)

u only have to create the dialer and nothing else.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 30, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> You do not need to configure the router manually after you format and reconfigure your PC. After installing OS in your PC, u will just have to plug in the LAN cable to both CPU and router and it''s done. Keep in mind that u need to have DHCP enabled to auto configure the router.


yes..correct.
If DHCP is not enabled ..than manually configure IP setting of LAN Card. Thats it.


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 30, 2008)

Here you go
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=867351


----------

